# 'Tempting' Tutorial - (women of color friendly)



## greeen (Dec 17, 2006)

So here's my second one. I was just having fun with it again today. 
I'm not so great at blending just yet, so bear with it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oh and I'm using a photo softening program to create a better glow for my photos. 


I already applied Bare Escentuals in deep as well as a mix of that + unscented lotion as a base.






I used Arbonne brow wax in Auburn to fill in my brows 







Then I used Arbonne eye linger in Eclipse (black basically)






Better view of liner





The opposite side of the liner has a smudging tip





Then I appled Tempting pretty much from the lash line to a little above the crease and outer V area







and here's what I had







Applied mascara







(i also used a tiny bit of MAC Mythology on the inner of my lower lids. forgot a better pic)

the face now





Then I appled Origins liquid lip color in Pink Sands (it's really shimmery) and a top layer of Zuzu Luxe in Tango (favorite lip gloss- really glossy lol)






That was mainly it, I wasn't really doing much today, ugly day activity.






You can see the full effects of photo softening. This wasn't as thorough as it could have been but I hope you enjoyed anyway =)


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 17, 2006)

soo pretty :]


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 17, 2006)

hi!
thanks for this tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Then I used Arbonne eye linger in Eclipse (black basically)

 
please what brush did you use for doing this, it is so pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish I could do the same


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 17, 2006)

love it.....i will buy teddy liner to use for this look


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 17, 2006)

very pretty I love your tuts!


----------



## Showtime (Dec 18, 2006)

Puts tempting on my list.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 18, 2006)

tempting looks so good on you!


----------



## theleopardcake (Dec 19, 2006)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Dec 19, 2006)

that is just gorgeous..and the colour of your skin is just so creamy and delicious!!!


----------



## YvonneTheBlond (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, the makeup is applied flawlessly!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Dec 19, 2006)

Very pretty, thanks for the tuts.


----------



## greeen (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope you all are having a great holiday weekend! !


----------



## Showtime (Dec 26, 2006)

Did you use anything between the Arbonne eye liner in Eclipse and tempting?  It looks like some sort of brown e/s.


----------



## Naturellle (Dec 26, 2006)

This is beautiful! I love it! Thank you so much! BTW, I love you hair!


----------



## haby (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeen* 

 
_So here's my second one. I was just having fun with it again today. 
I'm not so great at blending just yet, so bear with it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and I'm using a photo softening program to create a better glow for my photos. 

.....

You can see the full effects of photo softening. This wasn't as thorough as it could have been but I hope you enjoyed anyway =) 



_

 
 it's very very beautiful ! i love it!


----------



## Mimz... (Jan 19, 2007)

very lovely ^_^


----------



## doniad101 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think you are sooo gorgeous! I love your eyeshape and you have gorgeous skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you soo much for doing this tutorial! I would love to see many more!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 20, 2007)

very pretty 
thanks for sharing


----------



## spencoh (Jan 20, 2007)

you are gorgeous, im doing makeup on a dark dark girl tomorrow, and i have tempting, i need to use it!


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful! Tempting is PERFECT on you! I am looking for something that gives me that same gold/ natural look for my NC27 skin????  I love tempting, but is sure doesn't look that good on me!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 7, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## breathless (Mar 25, 2007)

you are adorable!!! thanks for taking the time for a tutorial =]


----------



## vvinkvvink (Apr 12, 2007)

your skin looks so smooth


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 13, 2007)

i loved it! it was very simple, but some of us need that! thanks! gorgeous!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 13, 2007)

very pretty and your skin looks flawless!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 13, 2007)

like it!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 16, 2007)

You Did A Fantastic Tut And Your Make~up Is Gorgeous!


----------



## greeen (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks again for any and all comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i haven't done a tut in a while, maybe I'll have fun in the mirror tonight ^_^


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow, you really have nice skin.


----------



## missvox (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful, love ya glowy dewy skin!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

very Pretty ..

your skin looks smooth and flawless!


----------



## Prettie1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Very Pretty!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2007)

wow. i was gonna say how flawless your skin looks. i love the look!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a really nice tutorial.  The way that your eyes look reminds me of the Sephora summer bronze look!


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

Your skin is so flawless!  I love the look on you.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 14, 2007)

this is so pretty...and your skin is absolutly flawless :O
great job!!!!


----------



## aalore (Oct 14, 2007)

you look great


----------

